
A Genius Explains How to Be Creative: Claude Shannon’s Long-Lost 1952 Speech - hvass
https://medium.com/the-mission/a-genius-explains-how-to-be-creative-claude-shannons-long-lost-1952-speech-fbbcb2ebe07f
======
oblib
Wow, that is a fun read!!

Thank you for sharing this.

